# Most memorable video game quotes?



## Triforce3force (Apr 19, 2007)

I was wondering....does anyone have any video game quotes that you just like?  It can be a sentence, or even a character's entire speech.  (Kindly put spoiler warnings if applicable).  Enjoy!   
^_^			 

Here's one of my favorites, to start this off...Edgeworth's monologue!

*WARNING. Phoenix Wright: JFA - Case 4 spoilers*

_"For my own personal victories_


----------



## Furry Sparks (Apr 19, 2007)




----------



## Jeremy (Apr 19, 2007)

"Feel free to browse but try not to carouse."  :gyroidveryhappy:


----------



## Tyler (Apr 19, 2007)

"MY EMPEROR I'VE FAILED YOU!"


----------



## UltraByte (Apr 19, 2007)

A WINNER IS YOU

Sorry Mario, but our princess is in another castle!


----------



## Bulerias (Apr 19, 2007)

I've got a lot, most are from FE.     

"Cad! Beast! Pervert! Devil! How dare you try to take advantage of me in my confused state!" - L'Arachel (to Ephraim)

"Say...you want to make a bet? [I bet] that you're gonna fall for me, sooner or later. I'm betting yes, personally." - Joshua (to Natasha)

"That was my name... once. But I... threw it away. The only weapon I need... is right here!" - Greil (to the Black Knight, refering to his former position as one of the Four Riders)

"Is that...all there is? No challenge? No... resistance?" Black Knight after he kills Greil by impaling him through the chest

"Impressive, Star Fox" - SF64

The whole Fracktail scene from Super Paper Mario

And some others I forgot.


----------



## Grawr (Apr 19, 2007)

"Objection!"      

And of course "Who do you think I am?" (I bet you don't know who said that one).


----------



## .moof (Apr 19, 2007)

"W3 1337 L0L D3STR0Y INTRUD3R PLZ"

Hammer Bros. from Mario & Luigi: Partners in Time

"I will be the mustard of your doom!"

Mario & Luigi: Superstar Saga

"Hey Bad Boys! Thanks for saving me! Let's go out for a burger! Ha ha ha!"

President of the United States - Bad Boys


----------



## Bulerias (Apr 19, 2007)

Gengar said:
			
		

> "Objection!"
> 
> And of course "Who do you think I am?" (I bet you don't know who said that one).


 I do.  That was Leon from Star Fox Assault.


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 19, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> I've got a lot, most are from FE.
> 
> "Cad! Beast! Pervert! Devil! How dare you try to take advantage of me in my confused state!" - L'Arachel (to Ephraim)
> 
> ...


 You forgot one  :gyroidmad:


----------



## Bulerias (Apr 19, 2007)

STORMCOMMANDER said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 If it's from AC, I purposely forgot it.


----------



## Grawr (Apr 19, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 *High fives!*

I seriousley didn't think someone would get that.

Leon's voice was awesome.


----------



## Bulerias (Apr 19, 2007)

Gengar said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yep, I know my gaming stuff. D:

Especially with a franchise like Star Fox, I have all of the Star Fox games out.


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 19, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> STORMCOMMANDER said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You do that to hurt me on the inside.


----------



## UltraByte (Apr 19, 2007)

I completely forgot KH Quotes. ><

I've been having these weird thoughts lately.. like, is any of this for real.. or not?

And then, we can go see Santa! Erm... but first, the Heartless!

Sorry 'Mommy', but your poopsies are toast!

...This is real...

Now, open your heart, surrender it to the darkness! BECOME DARKNESS ITSELF!

You make a good Other.

Roxas! We will meet again. And then we can talk about everything. I may not know its you, and you may not know its me. But we will meet again. Someday soon. I promise!

And my favoritest KH quote EVAR:
Thinking of you, wherever you are. We pray for our sorrows to end, and hope that our hearts will blend. Now I will step forward to realize this wish. And who knows: Starting a new journey may not be so hard, or maybe it has already begun. There are many worlds, but they share the same sky---One sky, one destiny.


----------



## Sporge27 (Apr 19, 2007)

DO A BARREL ROLL!
-clearly Peppy

All your base are belong to us!

You foolish fool and your foolish fooling fooleries!

AAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRGGHHHHHHH
-so many games this could go in, my favorite is Star fox though.

and who doesn't love the many phrases of your units in Starcraft such as..
Marine- "I vote we frag this commander", "If it weren't for these damned neural implants you'd be a smoking crater by now!",

Firebat-"Do you have any questions about propane?", "or propane accessories?", "need a light?"

Siege Tank"What is your major Malfunction?"

SCV- "I told em I was claustrophobic, I gotta get outta here!", " I'm locked in here tighter than a frog's butt in a watermelon seed fight."

Dropship- "In case of a water landing you may be used as a floatation device"

Science Vessel- "Eck! Who set all these monkeys free!", "Do any of you fools know how to shut off this infernal contraption? "

Medic- "Ready for your sponge bath?" "You want another physical?"

Arbiter- "Do you seek knowledge of time travel?", "We'll take that as a yes.", "And now for your first lesson. Hahaha.", "*rapid backwards talking* Do you seek knowledge of time travel?"

observer- "One small step for man, one giant...[static]...STOP POKING ME!"

Corsair- "Look at all the pretty lights!", "I wonder what this button does.", "*sirens* I think this was a BIG mistake. "


I could mention many more but I think I am done...


----------



## Micah (Apr 20, 2007)

I can't put it here (too long) but I like the Hammer Bros' dialogue in Mario and Luigi: PiT.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Apr 20, 2007)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> "MY EMPEROR I'VE FAILED YOU!"


 Uhhg... whats that from....

Is it Star fox 64?


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 21, 2007)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yah.

I know because I just got it on VC =o


----------



## beakmanthegreat (May 27, 2007)

OUCH!! It is the hotness!- Fawful M&L:SS

Uh-Oh... I feel sick...Urp!*breathes fire*. WOW! That was spicy!- rookie M&L:SS

 "You... too heavy." "Well EX-CUSE ME!"*smashes mr thwomp into volcano* "That... is why you NEVER insult woman..." Mr. and Mrs. thowmp. M&LiT

"...and what were you doing bowser?" "Swimmin'..." "Oh, and how was swimming ?" "... HOW WAS IT? I swallowed a dang blooper! I ain't never goin' swimmin again!"- Bowser and Kammy Koopa, PM:TTYD

"calm down, Your Ugliness! remeber your blood pressure!- kammy koopa to bowser, PM:TTYD


----------



## MGMT (May 27, 2007)

> Bulerias
> "Is that...all there is? No challenge? No... resistance?" Black Knight after he kills Greil by impaling him through the chest



I was going to say that


----------



## AndyB (Jul 1, 2007)

"Stop talking to yourself"
Prince of Persia:SoT
I always laugh, but I can't remember any other good quotes, that haven't already been said.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jul 3, 2007)

Dominic Santiago: [hearing odd sound] Did you hear that? What the hell's that sound?
Marcus Fenix: It's just the wind.
Dominic Santiago: Yeah. Right. When was the last time the wind said "hostiles" to you? 

Marcus Fenix: SUCK PAVEMENT! 

Marcus Fenix: Baird, what's the status on that APC?
Damon Baird: [over radio] The status is that it sucks. 

Marcus Fenix: Looks like you need an access code.
Marcus Fenix: Hmm... Got one?
Dominic Santiago: Yeah, in my other pants.


----------



## SL92 (Jul 4, 2007)

I AM ERROR.


----------



## dragonflamez (Jul 4, 2007)




----------



## AndyB (Jul 4, 2007)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

>


 I never understood this.


----------



## dragonflamez (Jul 4, 2007)

His name's supposed to be Errol. Stupid Nintendo translators...


----------



## AndyB (Jul 4, 2007)

Ohh, it makes sence now.
And that is funny too.


----------



## Pichubro (Jul 8, 2007)

Mine's, "Duck! Whoops, too late."

From True Crime: Streets of L.A.


----------

